# Controlar motor-servo sin PIC



## saiwor (Mar 27, 2009)

hola,
Necesito controlar motor servo sin pic.
Quiero que el motor servo que gire en sentido horario y antihorario, pulsando pulsador.

Gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## Gilbert Colina (Mar 27, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> hola,
> Necesito controlar motor servo sin pic.
> Quiero que el motor servo que gire en sentido horario y antihorario, pulsando pulsador.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 27, 2009)

Utiliza un AVR.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 28, 2009)

"Quiero que el motor servo que gire en sentido horario y antihorario, pulsando pulsador. "
Podes usar el circuito que anda dando vueltas por la red, el del 555 y actuar sobre el pin 5 que es la tension de control.


----------



## solucion-electronica (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola puedes usar dos 555 uno para el sentido horario y el otro para el antihorario y un pequeño circuito que habilite uno o el otro en el pin 4 cada vez que se presione el pulsador


----------



## saiwor (Abr 22, 2009)

hola, solucion-electronica

porfa  me enviar el plano...

saludos


----------



## diego666 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hola mira tengo este video espero que te sirva y si te puedo ayudar en algo me avisas:


----------



## Edoch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hola Saiwor, estaba leyendo un post en donde necesitabas mover un servo en ambas direcciones sin necesidad de utilizar un PIC.  Espero hayas solucionado el problema ya que tengo un proyecto parecido en donde necesito hacer girar un servo de 0º a 90º, que se mantenga en esa posicion hasta de pulse de nuevo y volvera a la posicion 0º
Espero me puedas ayudar.

Gracias


----------

